# I got Mocked by my dealer... Again!!



## guest

Dont get me wrong, I love my dealer.. They are a father/son team and are both old time friendly and go out of the way to make you happy.. Plus, their prices are fair and they have great service...

Last year, I ordered chrome hubs and a chrome bumper... The son laughed at me and said he thought they were goofy looking... 
After I put them on.. he sort of came around and said they looked good.

Today, i dropped my prestige off with my AG tires for them to put on new rims... He asked me what the hell i was going to do with AG tires, I told him "I know.. your father told me last year, that id get better traction with turfs & chains.. But i like the looks of the AG's and wanted to give them a try.." 

The son said 'Hey, i dont give a crap what you do with them' This was not derogitory.. he was just making a point, in a friendly sort of way.. 

5 minutes later the father came into the shop.. The father is about 75 years old, been in the business for a while and a good guy... 
He said 'What the heck are you going to do with those tires' 

I told him the same story; like the looks ect... his answer to me was 
'Well, I dont give a shit what you do with them' 
lke father like son i guess.... 

So Im getting my AG's put on this week... We'll see what type of damage they do to the lawn... Either way.. like I explained to the pair of them as they mocked me... 'I dont care.. i think they look cool'


----------



## jodyand

Hey I'm with you i like the looks of them and they should look great with the hub caps 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13

haha funny l get the same thing as you


----------



## Chris

haha --- that is funny. :-D

What a pair. Like father definately like son. cruisin


----------



## guest2

Post a pic when they're mounted. I was thinking that's kinda contradictory, shiny chrome hub caps and tires designed to get down and dirty? Will probably look cool though!


----------



## MowHoward2210

I think it will look cool. Like it's ready for tractor-pull.


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> * down and dirty? *



down and Dirty? OMG, Never... more like up and shiny...


----------



## guest

argee you out there? does anyone know/remember how much washer fluid to fill 2 rear tires? i may run to walmart and get some fluid and have them filled...


----------



## ducati996

Its too late now but your local gas station could have mounted the tires on those rims ( Rear) and you could have skipped the ridicule altogether...

Duc


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Its too late now but your local gas station could have mounted the tires on those rims ( Rear) and you could have skipped the ridicule altogether...
> 
> Duc *


Heck if you were closer to NY, I could have done it.  


Think you will be happy with them. Mine only mark the grass when it's REAL wet, and then the turfs would dig it up also. In my book AG's are the all around tire. Turf's only if you mow flat, ultra smooth lawn.


----------



## aegt5000

Did I understand correctly that a regular service station or tire guy 
can dismount and mount tires on 12in dia. wheels. 
When I bought my AG’s for the GT5000 I also bought an extra set 
of wheels. Mounting new tires on new wheels is easy as pie. 
But when I changed tires on my Kawasaki Mule the local tire guy 
said no-way to put the 10” wheels from the mule on his machine.

I then went and bought a small tire changer from Northern Tool.
It worked well getting the tires off and on but when it came to 
breaking the bead OH BOY !!!

I need to change the tires on the Bolens I’m fixing up and they look like 
they have been on these 12” wheels since Moses landed on dry ground.
I was really dreading breaking those beads, but if you say they will fit
on the local tire guys machine then that’s the way to go.


----------



## ducati996

aegt5000,

12" yes definately !! for example my 23 x 9.5-12 fit with no problem on a tire machine at my local shop which I can use at any time...no damage done breaking down down the bead, or mounting new tires on to rims...I went with two sets of rims and tires ( Turf with Chains and AG's themselves)

I'm not sure of 10" rims, but if it fits on the tire machine, and can get locked down securely, you should be good to go..

Duc


----------



## guest

i did not even think about a regular tire place... good idea. i needed a few things from the dealer anyway.... They ordered the hubs and i need a new dash panel under warranty.

good dealer.. i left my trailer there so i can go to work without dragging the trailer.. They always come out and help me unload or load it.. Good service.. good place....


----------



## aegt5000

Thanks Duc,

I was really dreading breaking those old 12” tire beads but now
I’ll just bring them to the tire guy.


----------



## jodyand

I don't have that problem my neighbor does that for a living. Hes one of those that does it the hard way and on the side of the road. Hes my tire man for tires and putting them on.
Jody


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *argee you out there? does anyone know/remember how much washer fluid to fill 2 rear tires? i may run to walmart and get some fluid and have them filled... *


Hope I'm not too late. If I recall correctly, purchased 16 gallons and we only used 13. 6 1/2 gals. per side..


----------



## aegt5000

Sounds about right.

My 26 X 12 X 12's took 9-1/2 gal each.


----------



## ducati996

Sure you guys dont want to use Calcium Chloride, gives you a few extra pounds and wont ever freeze....

Of course use tubes with it so it prevents leakage....
Got it in my JD 4100 and its great inexpensive weight ( 300 lbs per tire)

WW fluid I thought is toxic as well, if CaCl was a concern


Duc


----------



## Live Oak

Just be careful to NEVER have a tire flat with NaCl in your yard. It will be years before anything will grown in that spot if you don't dig it out.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't have that problem my neighbor does that for a living. Hes one of those that does it the hard way and on the side of the road. Hes my tire man for tires and putting them on.
> Jody *


Is he one of those old-schoolers who did split rims? I wonder how many of those guys are still alive or maimed. :truth:


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Is he one of those old-schoolers who did split rims? I wonder how many of those guys are still alive or maimed. :truth: *


I wouldn't call him old hes in his early 30s he works for a tire company and does roadside work mainly 18 wheelers. He has done tractors, cars and pretty much everything with tires. And hes as fast as the the guy at the shop with the machine for mounting.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

A normal tire michine will do a 12" tire no problem. Mine at work can't do a 8", but never tryed a 10" wheel. But 12"wheel no problem.


----------



## wheely_boy

Your dealer reminds me of the two brothers that run the local Wheelhorse dealership. They have been in the business since the 40's. Every time I go in there, even if its for a air filter, they don't want to help me if I don't have my tractors model and serial number. They have it on file but still give me a hard time every time I go there. When the governer failed in my Kohler, I wanted to see if they could rebuild it. I talk to one brother and he questions me at length about what weight oil I use. He says he can't help and directs me to his brother. Right away he starts to question me about the oil I use also. When I assure him I use SAE30, he basically calls me a liar and a half an hour later sends me on my way.

I am verey curious on how your AG tires work out seeing as I need to replace a rear tire (28 yrs old). My lawn is pretty wet in the spring and fall and between the Carlisle tires on the Wheelhorse and the turf savers on the Regent, the difference is amazing. I can mow with the Regent when it's pretty wet without making a mess. If the AG tires dig ditches, I guess I'll stay away from those, although I agree they look pretty cool.


----------



## guest

just called the dealer.. they did not do the windsheild washer fluid.. they said they could do the CaCl but they would need to put it in tubes... and they did not recommend it.. they said the tubes nowadays are flimsy and do not hold up... 


Im gonna get the tires and do it myself if theres any slippage... 

i seem to recall its not that big of a deal, remove the valve stems and pump it in? 
Ill be looking for detailed instructions on how to do it myself soon...


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *just called the dealer.. they did not do the windsheild washer fluid.. they said they could do the CaCl but they would need to put it in tubes... and they did not recommend it.. they said the tubes nowadays are flimsy and do not hold up...
> 
> 
> Im gonna get the tires and do it myself if theres any slippage...
> 
> i seem to recall its not that big of a deal, remove the valve stems and pump it in?
> Ill be looking for detailed instructions on how to do it myself soon... *




Most Compact dealers of CUTs and up suggest CaCl and tubes...
Its your choice of course but there are a zillion people out there with CaCl and have had zero problems...the tubes are a big help regarding the corrosion of rims...

For that size tire, you would be better served with wheel weights or more suitcase weights

Duc


----------



## guest

i have the suitcase weights but thought they would interfere with my pulling of a trailer...

My goal is to sort of clear off and level the backside of my pond (if i can get back there) 

it may be easier to rent a bobcat.. but i thought id try the tractor and fill approach first..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29735>


----------



## guest

heres a better picture..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29736>


----------



## ducati996

The other option is to foam fill your tires....Thats permanant of course

As for your lake you have a series of trees there...it looks mucky
so get ready to have the ability to winch your self out.....

What are you going to use to reduce the shrubs? your mower deck? I would have left access so your machine can get all the way around the pond....

Dosent look that bad overall....a few hours and your done


Duc


----------



## guest

Duc: Regarding filling the tires with foam: that does not add any weight does it? is there such a thing as heavy foam? 

you need to see a closeup... Its a mess... its mucky and full of ditches and holes and very very wet.. Id like to lose the few trees on the back side.. then plant a few weeping willow trees.. i know they are messy trees, but they love water and grow real fast.. maybe they will help dry up the area a little..

If i can go a little at a time and sort of back fill as i go it should not be too bad... of course i could have it done with a machine in no time.. for me to manually do it.. im thinking it will be some time.. right now, there is no way i can even get around the back there.. its all wet land.. it will be a good spring/summer project.. unless i get lazy or restless and hire someone with a backhoe..


----------



## ducati996

The most common foam fill is Arnco...its heavier than water and your tires never go flat or freeze....you need to find someone to do it I guess...

http://www.arnconet.com/Press Release for SuperFlex Release.htm

Duc


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Is he one of those old-schoolers who did split rims? I wonder how many of those guys are still alive or maimed. :truth: *


The split rims are not the danger. It is the person who forgets to let the pressure out of the tire BEFORE attempting to split the rim that is. I have seen it happen to two soldiers who attempted to disassemble a helicopter tailwheel that had about 110 psi of nitrogen in it. It exploded and one of the wheel halves hit one of the soldiers in the chest. Luckily there were not serious injuries and mainly just ruined draws from the incident.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *just called the dealer.. they did not do the windsheild washer fluid.. they said they could do the CaCl but they would need to put it in tubes... and they did not recommend it.. they said the tubes nowadays are flimsy and do not hold up...
> 
> 
> Im gonna get the tires and do it myself if theres any slippage...
> 
> i seem to recall its not that big of a deal, remove the valve stems and pump it in?
> Ill be looking for detailed instructions on how to do it myself soon... *


Have you looking into some wheel weights? EZ Weights may make something that fits your machine.


----------



## Stewart

I think the danger is when filling the tires back up, that is why most tire shops and the trucks that do the big tires have those cages. That way if one of the rings comes off it doesn't hurt anything except their pride! eace:

Wheel weights don't sound like a bad idea either, and they seem easyier to take off and put on!  :cheers:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Have you looking into some wheel weights? EZ Weights may make something that fits your machine. *


ok, dont laugh at me.. if i used wheel weights.. id lose my shiny hub caps.. i may be able to keep the suitcase weights on.. and still use the trailer it woud just impede my backing up as the suitcase weights hang about 1 ft off of the back of the tractor.


----------



## Stewart

Not at you just with you!:furious:


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ok, dont laugh at me.. if i used wheel weights.. id lose my shiny hub caps.. i may be able to keep the suitcase weights on.. and still use the trailer it woud just impede my backing up as the suitcase weights hang about 1 ft off of the back of the tractor. *



You funny dude !! once you go into the muck all that chrome wont get you home !! 

Come on now get that thing dirty already.... 

Duc


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *You funny dude !! once you go into the muck all that chrome wont get you home !!
> 
> Come on now get that thing dirty already....
> 
> Duc *


you want dirty... Here....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29768>


----------



## Michael

A word of caution on the split rims. If you do not have a safety cage DO NOT MESS WITH THEM! I had a buddy killed by one 20 years ago when I worked part time in a tire shop as a weekend manager. I was nopt there when he was killed as it was a Friday and I was on the way over to get the keys from the store manager. When I received a call from the owner to not come in as my freind was dead from airing up a split rim. It blew up in his faces and took the top of his head off, the worst part is he did not use the safety cage. If you got split rims, take them to a truck tire place and have them work on the tires. The store remained closed for a week and then reopened .


----------



## bontai Joe

The old cast iron 50 pound wheel weights set inside the 12" wheel enough that you could still use your hubcaps. The new cement filled plastic ones do not. I see the old yellow iron Deere weights on Ebay often, they go for about a dollar a pound plus shipping.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you want dirty... Here....
> 
> *



I noticed that little speck of smeared dirt was strategically placed...
notice how clean the tires and chains are.... 

Damn, I had my Cub Axel deep in slop in my yard when I was towing a trailer....my AG's coated every orifice of that machine....
I wasn't happy about I admit, and it took some time with a power washer to get it somewhat clean....Too much rain these days

I'm a neat freak myself....dont mind spending time cleaning my machines...

Good luck on how ever you decide on wheel weight...

Duc


----------



## Chipmaker

I used AG type tires for years on my old JD 317 and it did not really do any harm to the lawn. I routinely run my Ford 1720 accross my lawn numerous times a day and it does ot harm it, unless I turn very hard, then its the ribbed front tires that do the tearing up of the sod, not the rear. I do know that the AG types will dig out a hole quicker if you slip a wheel than a turf type will. Even when wet, AG types still did not mar the lawn any worse than turf types.


Any chance that dash panel tore up becasue of the tractor running those chrome hubcaps? 
I remember the time I bought a brand new 1990 S10 Blazer. I put nice aluminum wheels and a different set of tires on it, and gave the original tires to my son as his truck needed tires, shortly after I got it, and all within 1500 miles the transmission went out. The first thing the service manager noticed were the after market tires / wheels, and made a comment that it was not designed to use those items....duh! the tires were a bit larger but still within the range limits set by GM for tires on this vehicle. I need to mention this S10 Blazer had yet to be run over 60 mph, barely had a bit over 1500 miles total on it, and never hauled more than me and the wife and some groceries and a few of ouor fur babies since the day it was purchased new. So I get the blazer back aftyer they fix the tranny only to have it go out again in less than another 1500 miles, same old story, and then once agin it went out inless than 1000 miles. Three tranny failures in less than 5000 miles...........and now the dealer refused to fix it on warranty because they said those tires and wheels were damaging the tranny.........needless to say I traded it after much arguing and them finally fixing it again on warranty, and bought a new Ford F250 shortbed. A couple of months down the road, I get a notice of recall that there was a handfull of S10's assembled in one plant that had the back of the engine block miss machined out of line with the crankshaft and input shaft to tranny and it could cause premature transmission failure, and to take it in and it wold be fixed. I felt like taking that recall notice to the serving dealer I had when I had the Blazer anbd shoving it down his throat! Especially when I had to let that blazer set while still broke for close to 12 days for arbitration hearing on GM fixing it.

So with those two attitudes you better watch what they may try and pull off on you. Ain't no telling what those AG tires may tear up on that tractor


----------



## Ingersoll444

not going to cut it there SJ with that mud. We have your number.    

Get those AG's on, and burry her right up to the axles, that will work.


----------



## guest

do you guys actually think i strategically painted mud on my shiny tractor?

and yes, its true, the tires & chains are very clean.. but... it was left over from winter's snowthrowing.. i got stuck on the side of my house.. dug up the lawn and shot mud/loam grass all over the tractor.. 


I rinsed it off but did not get it all.. 
So its real mud...

my tractor is not a complete virgin to the mud.... 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29833>


Im scoping out a road/path through my swamp out back... so ill get her muddy this summer...


----------



## Ingersoll444

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thats better Welcome to the club.:drinkin: :drinkin:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you want dirty... Here....
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29768> *


HAHAHA....that's what mine looks like *AFTER* I've washed it!


----------



## Argee

John.....the easiest way to fill with the washer fluid is to lay the tire on its side....break the top bead.....flood with washer solvent....reinflate to recommended pressure.....put back on tractor...


----------



## guest2

john
Is that really yours sinking in the mud? Looks like you took the chrome bumper off first?


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *john
> Is that really yours sinking in the mud? Looks like you took the chrome bumper off first? *


this was before i had the bumper..id had new loam and wanted to see if i could spread seed.. i hit a very wet spot as you can see.. needed to wench it out (and of couse, clean it right up)


----------



## guest2

OK so that explains it! It was such a shock to the system that you never let it get dirty again!


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *John.....the easiest way to fill with the washer fluid is to lay the tire on its side....break the top bead.....flood with washer solvent....reinflate to recommended pressure.....put back on tractor... *




Thanks, is it hard to break the bead? i had thought that you could pump it in through the valve stem....


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Thanks, is it hard to break the bead? i had thought that you could pump it in through the valve stem.... *


You can fill it through the stem with a special adapter...To fill it by flooding it, remove the tire and deflate it, push in the bead on one area, pour the fluid in until it doesn't take any more, reinflate to required pressure....about 8 lbs.


----------



## guest

thanks randy, i thought it was hard to break the bead or reseal it.. i guess not... 

what do you mean 8 lbs? is that the regular pressure? wow, now that i think of it, i dont think ive ever had to add air to my tractor tires...


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thanks randy, i thought it was hard to break the bead or reseal it.. i guess not...
> 
> what do you mean 8 lbs? is that the regular pressure? wow, now that i think of it, i dont think ive ever had to add air to my tractor tires... *


You mean to tell me you haven't change out your winter air to summer air yetmg: tsk!tsk!tsk!
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You can fill it through the stem with a special adapter...To fill it by flooding it, remove the tire and deflate it, push in the bead on one area, pour the fluid in until it doesn't take any more, reinflate to required pressure....about 8 lbs. *



Will not work with tubes BTW   


I realy need to get that adapter. All my stuff has tubes, and a few are due to be filled.

Anyone fill front tires? Any idea how much weight can be added to a 8" front L&G tire? Need some front weight, and that seems the best way to get some.


----------



## guest

i got that adapter key thingie at our local VIP auto parts store it was only 1.50 but i am not sure how its done.. it looks like the stem stays on and this part removes the thing inside the stem? 
I would have asked at the store, but my local VIP is by far the worst store ive ever gone to.. every time you go in there, they act as if they are doing you a favor selling you something.. forget asking them a question.. 

Its all about service and personally ill be glad when that store is gone... 


the other auto store does not open till 8:00 am so i get stuck going to VIP...


----------



## guest

this is what i got.. is this the correct tool???


<img src=http://alltiresupply.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/43-350.jpg>


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *this is what i got.. is this the correct tool???
> *



Yes it is...use the notch side, and it will be self explainatory


----------



## DeereBob

Simple_John,
You mentioned planting weeping willows to soak up water. You might want to consider Corkscrew Willows instead. They grow fast, look better than WWs and I think soak up more water per inch of trunk diameter. I have 3 planted in the wettest spot in my entire yard and other than in downpours keep the area pretty dry. The trees were about 7 feet when I moved in, in 1991 and now are over 30 feet each. Only drawback is they may not live as long as a Weeping Willow and definitely do not get as large.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *Simple_John,
> You mentioned planting weeping willows to soak up water. You might want to consider Corkscrew Willows instead. They grow fast, look better than WWs and I think soak up more water per inch of trunk diameter. I have 3 planted in the wettest spot in my entire yard and other than in downpours keep the area pretty dry. The trees were about 7 feet when I moved in, in 1991 and now are over 30 feet each. Only drawback is they may not live as long as a Weeping Willow and definitely do not get as large. *



Any pictures of what they look like? How much water can they survive? I have a REAL wet place in my yard, that when it gets cleared out, I will hant to plant SOMETHING there.


----------



## guest

thanks Bob.. I had one of them before.. but at the nursery they called them contorted willow trees becasue they were really weird shaped... looked like a weeping willow with arthritis...

i killed mine by transplanting it.. 

Thats the kind i want to get.. they look like a horror movie weeping willow..



Thanks
sj


----------



## DeereBob

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Any pictures of what they look like? How much water can they survive? I have a REAL wet place in my yard, that when it gets cleared out, I will hant to plant SOMETHING there. *


Paul,
Here's a link with a picture and some info on Corkscrew Willows.

http://www.treesforyou.org/BigTree/Database/Trees/crkscwill.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444

cool thanks


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *this is what i got.. is this the correct tool???
> 
> 
> <img src=http://alltiresupply.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/43-350.jpg> *


That will help you get the valve stem out, but it won't assist you in putting any fluid in.


----------



## guest

must take some time to pump 6 gallons in that small hole... 

still waiting on the Dash panel.. hope to get my tractor today... 



Dash panel problem: lcd clock resets when starting the tractor often.. not a big deal at all but while its still under warranty i figured id get it fixed.. not sure but i am guessing the replacement of the dash panel will reset my hour meter as they are one and the same..


----------



## BradT

Hope your not wasting your time SJ. Mine doesn't reset, but it never has kept accurate time. But that's why I wear a watch. And probably the only fix for this is to replace the whole display, in which case, your hour meter is back to zero. (This can be good or bad, depending on how you look at it.)

Remember, it took us eighty years to get clocks in cars THAT ACTUALLY WORKED. We've only just started getting them on garden tractors. It could be a long wait.


----------



## farmallmaniac

SJ do you have a picture of the front of your simplicity showing the chrome bumper? 
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker

I sort of think some of us have two piece wheels and split rims confused. Two piece wheels are two halves of a wheel, secured together with fasteners (nut/bolts etc) and it takes two ppieces to make a wheel. Where a split rim is basically a full wheel asembly with the flange or bead sealing area on one side removeable. It takes a flat tipped tire tool to unsnap this riing or rim section from the wheel assembly and no fasteners are used, it just snaps into place. Both however can be equally dangerous as compared to one piece wheels. Split rim can come apart duriing dis /reassembly when putting in the air or demounting the rim from tire. This can easily kill you. Two piece wheels big problems come from removing the fasteners without removing and allowing the air inside to be out. This can just as easily kill you. 

Its always safeest bet to secure a wheel and tire prior to inflating it in a cage or with a chain etc and secure it to a work bench leg or tree or some other immoveable object. 

Don;t take one piece wheels for granted either. Its not uncommon for a tire to pop off a wheel during the stage it takes to get the bead seated, especially with some of the tires made today being so thin and flexible and lack of any real reinforcing plies, So its a best bet to stand clear and inflate these as well.

Have you ever gotten bit or slapped by a tire that popped off a wheel..........I have it was a Cina import, Chen Seng or something like that, and it scared the hell out of me, and raised a good welt on my arm and leg. Tire was on wheel and wheel was on equipment. Stuff happens, just take precautions and be safe. Compressed air or any thing for that matter has a lot of potential when coupled with volume and even at low pressure to hurt you.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Good advice, Chipmaker. I remember seeing a tire impression on a local garage ceiling. The incident broke the service station owners wrist.


----------



## jodyand

Yea two piece rims is what i have on my 3 wheeler.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac

I have 2 piece rims on my honda odyssey


----------



## ducati996

*Carlisle AG's 23x10.5x12*

Hey Simple,

I think you are mounting these same tires...

Duc


----------



## jodyand

Dam Duc that a heck of a plug aerator you have on the back of your JD.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac

I like that jd tho you chose well! 
Ryan


----------



## guest

serious aerator Duc... 
Nice tires too.. Hey Where are you putting that new row of trees?? 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4c29714f-ea35-2653-41c7-73ef3e2a2d79&size=lg>


----------



## Chipmaker

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *this is what i got.. is this the correct tool???
> 
> 
> <img src=http://alltiresupply.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/43-350.jpg> *


Well thats the correct tool to remove and install the schraeder valve in valve stems, clean up the threads where the cap threadson and to cleanup threads where the schraeder valve screws into,n but you need a liquid fill adapter to install liquid into the tire. You should be able to make one out of common plumbing parts and hose and a clamp if you can't find what you need to go onto the valve stem itself. Or they shold have it at most coop or tractor supply places.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *serious aerator Duc...
> Nice tires too.. Hey Where are you putting that new row of trees??
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4c29714f-ea35-2653-41c7-73ef3e2a2d79&size=lg> *



Thanks Simple_John !! The row where I need them is along this fence line....I'm beat already from moving this weekend 40 yrds of topsoil, then aerating, seeding (Cub did all spreading with tow behind Agri-fab) speading soil....every muscle & bone hurts and I'm in shape....
I'm not looking forward to another 40 yards of top soil and 50-60 aborvites....

Duc


----------



## guest

i could not see the fence from the 1st pic.. so 50 arbovites.. nice... how big are they? Cost? just curious.. they get aboutr 40$ or 25 if you shop around for about 3-4Ft plants


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> Last year, I ordered chrome hubb caps
> Today, i dropped my prestige off with my AG tires for them to put on *


~~~~~~~~
Are they high compression hub caps?
You did get white walls didn't you?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

So I have Blaupunkt speaker caps on my wheels, They look............ VERY NICE!


----------

